

Dig +short Google-public-dns-a.Google.com TXT - philip1209

&gt; dig +short http:&#x2F;&#x2F;google-public-dns-a.google.com TXT<p>&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;1361&#x2F;&quot;
======
_RPM
What is this?

~~~
rpmrpm
Looks like a friendly warning to me intermixed with tracking cookie.

They got you.

